# Dry skin around nails?



## Dianora (Feb 5, 2007)

My skin is always painfully dry and flaky around my fingernails; normal hand lotions and creams don't seem to do anything. Does anyone have any suggestions for moisturizing this area? Thank you in advance!


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 5, 2007)

Get a manicure! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They always trim the dead skin away from around your fingernails, and make your hands nice and pretty... I have the same problem =[


----------



## CincyFan (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh no, please don't let them clip your cuticles.  You need that tissue to protect your nail beds and prevent infection.  Ask your nail tech to push them back instead.  

As for moisturizing, I use Burt's Bees Lemon Cuticle Butter but you could also try Creative Solar Oil or one of the scented cuticle oils by Haken at Sally Beauty Supply.  If you don't mind the scent, you can always fall back on olive oil.  Especially if you don't have time to shop.


----------



## lara (Feb 5, 2007)

Go buy some vitamin E capsules - break them open just before bed, massage into your nail bed and cuticles and then pop on some cotton gloves. You'll wake up in the morning with hydrated cuticles.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Feb 5, 2007)

I was just about to suggest the gloves too!! The Body Shop sells Hemp hand cream- I got my mum that with the gloves last time! She's a nurse, so she has to constantly scrub her hands many many times a day with disinfectant- which makes her skin verrry dry, and it even worked for her


----------



## amoona (Feb 5, 2007)

OMG I have had the same problem. I worked at a bank for 2 years so I was constantly washing my hands because money is disgusting (and it smells too haha) I'm going to try those glvoes from the Body Shop.

But does the Hemp stuff smell gross? Sorry for sounding like a niave lil girl but does it smell like weed? I'm not too keen on that smell. haha


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 5, 2007)

I totally 2nd this. And the nail technician may insist but don't let them do it. Your nails will look worse and hurt.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 

 
_Oh no, please don't let them clip your cuticles.  You need that tissue to protect your nail beds and prevent infection.  Ask your nail tech to push them back instead.  

As for moisturizing, I use Burt's Bees Lemon Cuticle Butter but you could also try Creative Solar Oil or one of the scented cuticle oils by Haken at Sally Beauty Supply.  If you don't mind the scent, you can always fall back on olive oil.  Especially if you don't have time to shop._


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_OMG I have had the same problem. I worked at a bank for 2 years so I was constantly washing my hands because money is disgusting (and it smells too haha) I'm going to try those glvoes from the Body Shop.

But does the Hemp stuff smell gross? Sorry for sounding like a niave lil girl but does it smell like weed? I'm not too keen on that smell. haha_

 
Opps I clicked Thanks by accident!! 
Anyway- as far as I remember, the hemp cream doesn't smell much. My mum took it with her on holidays, so it's not around atm lol. I think it DOES have a scent- but it's not particularly strong or anything. Quite a faint scent I think? I'm not sure if it smells like weed lol. It's also very moisturising. Maybe try going into the body shop and getting a bit of the tester?


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 6, 2007)

I swear by Kiehl's Cuticle Cream, it's a bit pricey, but a little goes a long long way, i have had a jar last well over 3 months, and I use it almost everyday. I handle a lot of paper all day long, and this is the only thing that not only provides relief, but my nails look heathly, and don't break as often.

I will occasionally squeeze a vitamin e capsule around my cuticles after a shower/bath for a hand 'spa' treatment.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 6, 2007)

If your cuticles are very dry and abundant, they'll need to be cut. If you go to a true professional, he/she will know how. Cuticle is dead skin, so it won't hurt. It protects your eponychium (that ring of skin that outlines the base of your nail), but overgrowth causes hangnails. The eponychium should NEVER be cut because it can be painful and harbor bacteria and infection.


----------



## Dianora (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone. It's not so much just my cuticles, but the skin all the way around, it'll get so dry that it cracks and flakes off and then I have bloody patches all over the tips of my fingers around my nails.

I actually have some of the Burt's Bees cuticle cream that I didn't even think about using until one of the posters mentioned it; can I use it when my nails are painted without messing up the polish too much?


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 6, 2007)

You can (and I encourage) use any type of oil on and around your nails after your polish has dried. Burt's Bees is excellent, Vitamin E, as lara suggested and neosporin to heal the skin should remedy that for you.


----------



## goink (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_OMG I have had the same problem. I worked at a bank for 2 years so I was constantly washing my hands because money is disgusting (and it smells too haha) I'm going to try those glvoes from the Body Shop.

But does the Hemp stuff smell gross? Sorry for sounding like a niave lil girl but does it smell like weed? I'm not too keen on that smell. haha_

 
The Hemp Hand Lotion has a herbal smell. Some people are bothered by it, but I actually like it. I use Lush Lemony Flutter. It's not as greasy feeling as TBS Hemp Hand Lotion IMO.


----------

